# Baby Electric Blues!



## Cichlid1000 (Nov 3, 2008)

My Female has had the eggs in her mouth for 17 days an i can SEE the babies in her mouth. There is about 2 or 3 eggs unhatched also and I am wondering if it is worth stripping the others (10-15) even if it means losing th last unhatched ones. I have a 100L tank with 2 males 6 females (Electric Blues) and she is sitting near the top of the tank (easy to scoop while she sleeps  I will post photos tomorrow or the day after depending on what people say.


----------



## TREASURECHEST (Mar 31, 2006)

I would grab her now, but in the event the fry are not fully developed, are you set up to care for them? Egg tumbler on hand? If there is just a small amount of yolk sac left, you can just heavily aerate the water to tumble the fry until free swimming.
If they still have any yolk sac, do not feed until that is gone.


----------



## Cichlid1000 (Nov 3, 2008)

Yep I stripped her and what do you know... At least 30+ baby fry!!!!!  I couldn't believe how many there were for the size of the fish!!! I think a couple may have died but all the others are fine and swimming around. Turns out there was no unhatched eggs, I must have been seeing the yolk sacks of the babies inside. I will post photos when they get a bit bigger because they are hiding among the pebbles and scattered throughout the tank. I probably should have taken a photo when they were in the little bowl as I was stripping them.


----------



## TREASURECHEST (Mar 31, 2006)

Cichlid1000 said:


> Yep I stripped her and what do you know... At least 30+ baby fry!!!!!  I couldn't believe how many there were for the size of the fish!!! I think a couple may have died but all the others are fine and swimming around. Turns out there was no unhatched eggs, I must have been seeing the yolk sacks of the babies inside. I will post photos when they get a bit bigger because they are hiding among the pebbles and scattered throughout the tank. I probably should have taken a photo when they were in the little bowl as I was stripping them.


Congrats!!! Just a hint...next time you could go with a bare bottom in your fry tank....that way the fry, and any food, doesn't get down into the gravel and you can be sure the fry are eating.


----------



## Cichlid1000 (Nov 3, 2008)

Yep I think thats a good idea for next time. I don't think I'll have to feed them for about a week or two because their yolk sack is still really big. Now I am trying to raise as many as possible and sell to a store


----------

